# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  اللهجه الإيرانيه

## روح تائبهـ

*اليوم جبت لكم كم كلمة فارسيه أتمنى تعجبكم هي صحيح كلمات بسيطه* 
*بس أنا أحب كلامهم كثييييييييييير بس المشكله اني أفهم وش يقولون بس أتكلم بصعوبه شوي* 
*خيلي ممنون_ شكراً جزيلاً*
*فروشكاه_ محل*
*دروخانه_صيدليه*
*خيلي خوب _جيد جداً*
*بيا_ تعال*
*برو_روح*
*برو جلو_ أبعد شوي*
*بيانجي_ تعال هنا*
*جاندي_ كم*
*قيمت_السعر*
*مباخش_ آسفه*
*متأسفم_آسف*
*مخابره_ مكالمه*
*ظريفه_جميله*
*زيبا_ زيباييد_جميله*
*مي خواهم_ أريد*
*نمى خواهم_لاأريد*
*بالي_نعم*
*نا_لا*
*دوست دارم_يعجبني*
*نا دوست دارم_لايعجبني*
*بالا_فوق*
*زير_تحت*
*بايد_تجب*
*نبايد_لاتجب*
*شما_أنت*
*شنبه_السبت*
*يكشنبه_الأحد*
*دوشنبه_الأثنين*
*سه شنبه_الثلاثاء*
*جهار شنبه_الأربعاء*
*بنج شنبه_الخميس*
*آدينه_الجمعه*
*روز_يوم أو نهار*
*آيينه ها_مرايا*
*شب_ ليل*
*شيرين_ حلو*
*قرمز_ سرخ_ الأحمر*
*ايست_قف*
*يك_واحد*
*دوم_أثنين*
*ساه_ثلاثه*
*جهار_أربعه*
*بنج_خمسه*
*شيش_سته*
*هفت_سبعه*
*هشت_ثمانيه*
*نه_تسعه*
*ده_عشره*
*صد_مئه*
*هيجوقت_أبداً*
*البته_حتما يقيناً*
*آرى_نعم*
*دوست_صديق*
*أزدواج_زواج*
*آسمان_السماء*
*زمين_الأرض*
*دار_غرفه*
*در_باب*
*كفش_وانتو بكرامه جزمه*
*دمفايي_ربي يعزكم نعل*
*خواهر_سيدات*
*برادر_رجال*
*بيت _قسم*
*نماز_صلاه*
*بيفارمي_تفضل*
*خدايا_آلهي*
*واخدا_والله*
*بيفارما_بفضله*
*جادر_عبايه*
*آروز مندم_أتمنى*
*به اميد ديدار_ألى اللقاء*
*باكمال ميل_بكل سرور*
*جاندوم_بأي صف*
*خوش آمديد_أهلاوسهلا*
*آغا_ سيد*
*خانم أو خانو_سيده*
*نام_أسم*
*عربي ستان_سعودي*
*خارجي_أنجليزي* 
******************************
*الحين بعلمكم كم جمله بسيطه...*
*أياكشور عربي زبان راقبلا ديده أي؟؟*
*هل زرت بلداً عربياً من قبل؟*
*آز اشنايي شما خوشقتم..*
*أنا سعيد بمعرفتك.*
*حالتنا جطور راست؟؟*
*كيف الحال؟*
*حق باشماست_كلامك عين الصواب*
*متأسفم من بايد بروم.*
*يجب أن أذهب عن أذنك..*
*شما جتوري؟؟*
*كيفك انت؟؟*
*كوجا رافتي؟؟*
*أين ذهبت*
*جاكاركدي؟؟*
*ماذا فعلت*
*خوناتون كوجاش؟*
*أين منزلكم.*
*صبح بخير آغا.*
*صباح الخير سيدي.*
*شب بخير آغا.*
*مساء الخير سيدي..*
*سلام عزيزم.*
*مرحبا عزيزي.*
******************************************
*بس ذا اللي أعرفه أذا عرفت شي جديد أعلمكمـ*
*تـحـــــــيـــاتــــــيـ*

----------


## دمـــعـــة ألـم

متشكرام دوست 

دمعة الم

----------


## روح تائبهـ

*يسلمووووووووووو دمعه على مروركـ* 
*لو تلاحظي الكلمات اللي أخترتها مايبيلها أحد جنبه حتى يسمعه يلفظها*
*لأنها سهله وبسيطه اللي نطقها صعب ماكتبتها ....*
*...تـــــــــحــــــــــيـــاتـــــيـ لكـ دمعه...*

----------


## Taka

*حسرة الروح*

*يااااي الموضوع وايد عيبني وبقيمه.....تسلمي وننتظر جديدك....*

----------


## روح تائبهـ

*تسلم يمينك أخوي مهرشاد على مروركـ الحلو* 
*...تـــــــحـــــيــاتــــيـ لـكـ...*

----------


## كبرياء

*مشكـورة خيتو حسرة الوح* 

*لاعدمنا جديدكـ* 

* تقبلي مروري وتحياتي*

----------


## روح تائبهـ

*العفو كبرياء وتسلمين على مروركـ الحلو...*

----------


## Nymph

تسلمي حسرة الروح وأرجوا إضافة كلمات أكثر وأنا من محبي تعلم اللغات  وأنا أعرف فرنسي وانجليزي وبعض الأسباني ودحين سار بعض الايراني   شكرا 
Nymph

----------


## ابو علاوي z

*ماصارت هاذي سافرتي مره وحده و20 يوم بس حفظتي كلامهم كله*
*لو قعدتي شهر وش بتسوي يمكن تلبسي مشمر زيهم...*
*توني أدري عندش لغه ...*
*تسلمي على الموضوع خيه...*
*اخوش الكبير :*
*أبوعلاويz*

----------


## روح تائبهـ

*Nymph يسلموووووووو على مروركـ الكريمـ*
*أخوي أبو علاويz فضحتني يالدب* 
*تسلم على المرور والفضيحه...*

----------

